# Shedding question (kind of long)



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

I guess I should give some background first....Back in December we adopted a black and tan female GSD who was severely abused/neglected. She came from Tennessee, when they found her she had NO hair, she couldn't stand-she was skin and bones, she had heart worm, she had lymes disease, she had a respiratory infection, her teeth are awful-most of her molars are broken in half and her canines/incisors are worn down to the gum line (probably from chewing on the chain she was attached to), her face was all cut up, the tips of her ears were eaten away by flies. When we adopted her she was still underweight, but her infections and all were cleared up. She had tons of behavior issues but she is MUCH better now. She is a healthy weight, her coat has come in nicely and looks healthy (though missing undercoat in some spots)-we feed her Orijen adult dog food. 
The only thing is-we have another GSD so we are used to the tumbleweeds of fur and the shedding and the coat blowing out. But with her, the shedding is different. It comes out in big clumps nonstop. I can brush and brush and brush and brush her but its never ending. As soon as I stop brushing her, she'll get up and more clumps of loose hair will be sticking out. Could the excessive shedding be because she lost all her fur before-like maybe weak hair follicles? Any suggestions for the shedding? I feel so bad for her-the constant shedding has to be uncomfortable and itchy


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Wow !!! What a tough start for your girl....so wonderful of you to step up to the plate and give her the love and care she has so missed out on before she found her way into your life.

I wish I could offer some insight as to why the shedding occurs as it does. She's had a wicked neglected life previous to now and the health implications from that time period might be at play as you suggest. 

Hopefully, somebody will "shed" some light on your girl's situation with some experience and knowledge.....


SuperG


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for your hard work with your rescue.
Check this out:


www.vetinfo.com
› Dogs
› Skin and Hair Conditions
Does your girl have a stringy discharge in her eye? Food allergy?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you for giving her a loving home  It most likely is health related, so it would be a good idea to do a vet visit to rule out some common issues like fleas, mites, allergies, mange, etc


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would call a groomer and ask. Our local groomer told me that sometimes the undercoat doesnt' come in right after a dog is shaved so maybe there is something similar going on?


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I cried when I read your description of this girl. Thank you for all you have done for her.
I'm sorry, I have no suggestions but I just had to respond.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

What worked for me..."PetImmune" by Palladius it has worked wonders for my GSD-I get it online and right now it is on-sale.

When my GSD had an allergy reaction to a flea infestation he lost his hair, itched non-stops, dull coat, hot spots and after about 3 week on this stuff-it was amazing-he stopped itching, you could see new hair growth, hot spots resolving, shine to his coat and shedding decreased by 85%-

Here is a link if you want to read about it yourself.
https://www.petimmuneonline.com/product/dog-digestive-health-supplement/


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

She doesn't have fleas, mites, or mange which is good but she may have developed some kind of allergy. We feed the dogs Orijen adult so its good stuff but you never know. I will check out the pet immune too. A neighbor of mine had some skin issues with her gsd and she just needed to supplement some omega fatty acids. I'm super pregnant and due literally any day lol so I have to hold off on scheduling a vet visit for her until after I deliver (my vet is almost an hour away). 
And thanks for all the nice posts  Sasha went through so much before we got her but she somehow is still so sweet and loving and affectionate. She's a really good girl!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

Here's a pic of the little princess :wub:


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

She is beautiful. It completely baffles me how some people (and I use that term loosely) can be so mean, cruel and neglectful. Thank you for giving this girl a home she so richly deserves.
Sorry, I have no advice on the hair loss issue.


----------



## Alex8976 (Apr 18, 2011)

LissG said:


> Here's a pic of the little princess


Poor girl, she sounds like she's got a good home now.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

I give my boy krill oil that I buy at Costco. Its human grade. It may not solve your problem but it will only be good for her regardless. I went from vacuuming daily to once every 4-5 days.


----------

